# Puppy pictures, breed help!



## Gualter Guizado (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Whilst on holidays we found an abandoned puppy, 5 weeks at most very skinny in Portugal, misteriously we found her 2km away from the highest peak in Portugal, so at around 1980m high in the mountains, we took her to a vet, took care of her and adopted her.

I think she is some kind of coonhound mix or so but I cant be sure, could someone help me out and try and find what breed she is?

here are the pics:




  








IEyB9LY




__
Gualter Guizado


__
Sep 26, 2017












  








EMo2gdt




__
Gualter Guizado


__
Sep 26, 2017












  








NyQHlOQ




__
Gualter Guizado


__
Sep 26, 2017












  








KvkjNqW




__
Gualter Guizado


__
Sep 26, 2017












  








YUYPh2Z




__
Gualter Guizado


__
Sep 26, 2017


__
1


----------



## Pacific.Fossil (Sep 30, 2017)

Lucky dog and nice owner


----------



## Caz1402 (Sep 29, 2017)

I believe that you can actually get your dog's DNA tested to see what dog it is and it's whole ancestral tree. I don't know if normal vets do this but I do know you can order a DNA kit, get some of your dogs saliva and send it back to get the results. You never know what kind of breed might be in your dog, i saw a youtube video where a rescued puppy just like yours had like 8 different breeds in it passed down from generations.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

The DNA tests are not reliable. Even pure bred dogs of known pedigree for generations have come back with some very queer mixtures


----------



## Caz1402 (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh wow i never knew that.


----------



## mechi (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like she has some Basset hound in her


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks a lot like a Walker Hound.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Not too sure on what to suggest but she is gorgeous! I have fallen in love!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Idk, but look at those ears


----------



## mechi (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah she is one cutie, that's for sure!


----------



## Evie Garnett (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh she is gorgeous!!


----------

